# Solito



## Zanza

Ciao amici del forum!
Sono attanagliato da un dubbio emerso da una diatriba avvenuta proprio oggi pomeriggio mentre ero al telefono con un mio caro amico.
Alla base della discussione c'è il vocabolo "solito".
C'è la possibilità di usare il suddetto aggettivo per indicare la stessa via che due persone percorrono?
Nello specifico ho chiesto al mio interlocutore : "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete nel solito palco?" .
Intendevo riferirmi al "medesimo" palco.
Forse l'aggettivo "stesso" sarebbe stato più appropriato ma, essendo "solito" sinonimo anche di "stesso" ho pensato che fosse più che accettabile.
Qualsiasi intervento costruttivo è ben accetto.
Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io userei "solito" esattamente come l'hai usato tu. (Non usare l'inglese nel forum SOLO ITALIANO )


----------



## Zanza

Grazie per il tuo parere Paul 
Scusate se ho fatto un riferimento ad un'altra lingua... Volevo semplicemente spiegare com'è sorto il mio dubbio


----------



## marco.cur

Secondo me no, a meno che il palco non sia condiviso abitualmente. 

"Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete nel solito palco?" --> Tizio e Caio si sono esibiti assieme più volte su quel palco. Lo stesso palco di sempre.


----------



## Zanza

Quindi parlando di "zuppa" o "pan bagnato" non posso dire che parlo della solita cosa, bensì della medesima?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Zan.

Secondo me:

"Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete sul solito palco?" = 

1. "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete sul palco sul quale vi siete già esibiti (insieme) in passato?" (cioè: nel passato, Tizio e Caio si sono abitualmente esibiti sul palco TC. Continueranno a fare la stessa cosa?) 

2. "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete sul palco sul quale vi siete già esibiti in passato?" (cioè: nel passato, Tizio s'è esibito sul palco "T", e Caio sul palco "C". Continueranno a fare la stessa cosa?)

INVECE

"Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete sullo stesso palco?" =

1. "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete sul palco sul quale vi siete già esibiti (insieme) in passato?" (cioè: nel passato, Tizio e Caio si sono abitualmente esibiti sul palco TC. Continueranno a fare la stessa cosa?) 

2. "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete sul palco sul quale vi siete già esibiti in passato?" (cioè: nel passato, Tizio s'è esibito sul palco "T", e Caio sul palco "C". Continueranno a fare la stessa cosa?)

3. "Ma tu e Caio avete deciso che (in questa occasione) userete un unico palco (per es. quello del teatrino della Parrocchia di San Giovanni) per le vostre esibizioni ?" 


Saluti.

GS


----------



## longplay

Solito = usuale, quello di sempre,abituale ecc., grosso modo: zuppa o pan bagnato...se il contesto non smentisce."Medesimo" ha lo stesso valore, ma dovremmo
trovarci in Toscana :"Icché si fa ? Si mangia la medesima zuppa (di ieri, sottinteso) ?", almeno mi sembra...


----------



## francisgranada

D'accordo con l'analisi di Giorgio. Aggiungerei ancora:

"Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete sullo stesso palco?"

4. "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete sul palco sul quale vi siete esibiti utimamente? 
(p.e. sul palco del teatro San Gennaro a Napoli, dove vi ho visto una settimana fa [anche se il vostro palco "stabile" è quello della Parrocchia di San Giovanni])


----------



## Zanza

Quindi, secondo la maggioranza, l'aggettivo "solito" si usa per indicare qualcosa con un precedente storico... Secondo me se andate in un albergo e pernottate una notte nella camera 40, quando ci tornate la volta dopo, e vi danno sempre la 40, potete tranquillamente dire che avete dormito nella solita camera dell'altra volta... O no?
Quindi se Tizio si esibisce sul palco e dopo Caio si esibisce sullo stesso palco allora Caio si è esibito sul "solito" palco...
Scusate se insisto con questa storia ma si sta facendo intrigante e vorrei venirne a capo in modo cristallino e senza dubbi sull'uso di questo aggettivo.
Grazie
P.s.: Longplay "medesimo" è italiano, non si usa solo in Toscana...


----------



## francisgranada

Zanza said:


> Quindi, secondo la maggioranza, l'aggettivo "solito" si usa per indicare qualcosa con un precedente storico... Secondo me se andate in un albergo e pernottate una notte nella camera 40, quando ci tornate la volta dopo, e vi danno sempre la 40, potete tranquillamente dire che avete dormito nella solita camera dell'altra volta... O no? ...



Non sono madrelingua, quindi dico solo la mia opinione: se dormi la seconda volta nella camera 40, allora dormi piuttosto nella _stessa _camera (dell'altra volta). Invece, se ti danno ripetutamente la camera 40, allora la prossima volta quando ti danno di nuovo la camera 40, dormi nella _solita _camera. Se però questa volta ti danno la camera 13 (perché la numero 40 è già occupata), allora non dormi nella _solita _camera (eventualmente dormi nella _stessa _camera, nella quale ha dormito Caio tre settimane fa, perché anche a lui hanno dato la camera 13 ...). 

_Solito _(dal verbo _solere_) secondo me significa quello che è abituale, tipico, (quasi) regolare ... ma non quello che è successo una sola volta.   

Non so se è assai logico dire "la solita camera_ dell'altra volta" ... _Mi pare che la parola _solito _esprima implicitamente "le altre volte" (sono curioso delle opinioni di madrelingua).


----------



## longplay

E' italianissimo, ma trovo (mi posso sbagliare) che medesimo = stesso (di prima, tra più persone, equivalente ,abituale, uguale a) sia particolarmente un "toscanismo", come ho
tentato di esemplificare. Il "prima....dopo" non c'era, mi pare, nel tuo "inizio argomento". Potrebbe far cambiare opinione. Non sono un "linguista" dogmatico. Ciao !

Ps A me, non proprio toscano, viene da dire "hai comprato lo stesso libro (uguale al mio)"; a un toscano, probabilmente, verrebbe "il medesimo libro". E' OK?


----------



## Zanza

"Lo stesso libro" è senza dubbio il modo più comune per esprimere quel concetto e nessuno dice che sia sbagliato...
Se leggete bene il primo post vi accorgerete infatti che io non sto parlando di quale aggettivo sia più corretto da utilizzare... Parlo di possibilità di utilizzo di un vocabolo (solito) che è indicato nel vocabolario come sinonimo dell'altro (stesso).


----------



## francisgranada

Zanza said:


> ... Parlo di possibilità di utilizzo di un vocabolo (solito) che è indicato nel vocabolario come sinonimo dell'altro (stesso) ...



Ora se io ti abbia capito bene, il "problema" è che il dizionario definisce le parole "stesso" e "solito" come _sinonimi,_ quindi quasi ci suggerisce che queste parole possono essere intercambiabili. Se così, allora la mia opinione personale è che sinonimi "veri e propri" o, diciamo, "assoluti" infatti non esistono. Insomma, secondo me, il termine _sinonimo _non esprime la _uguaglianza univoca_, ma piuttosto la _possibilità _a seconda del contesto concreto ...

Concretamente, i termini "stesso" e "solito" sono sinonimi nel senso che in alcuni contesti o situazioni hanno lo stesso significato, ma assolutamente non _in genere. _


----------



## longplay

Zanza said:


> "Lo stesso libro" è senza dubbio il modo più comune per esprimere quel concetto e nessuno dice che sia sbagliato...
> Se leggete bene il primo post vi accorgerete infatti che io non sto parlando di quale aggettivo sia più corretto da utilizzare... Parlo di possibilità di utilizzo di un vocabolo (solito) che è indicato nel vocabolario come sinonimo dell'altro (stesso).



E' bene capirci : per me è "sbagliato" il "toscanismo" (medesimo),anche solo per una questione di "orecchio"... Ciao !


----------



## Zanza

francisgranada said:


> il termine _sinonimo _non esprime la _uguaglianza univoca_, ma piuttosto la _possibilità _a seconda del contesto concreto ...
> 
> Concretamente, i termini "stesso" e "solito" sono sinonimi nel senso che in alcuni contesti o situazioni hanno lo stesso significato, ma assolutamente non _in genere. _



D'accordissimo con te... 
Contestualizzando tu dici che non è possibile ed io ne prendo atto 
Rimango comunque col dubbio... Grazie a tutti lo stesso!
Ciao


----------



## marco.cur

Solito e stesso non sono sinonimi. Solito = *sempre* lo stesso, o "lo stesso di sempre"
Vedi gli esempi sul Treccani.

Un esempio pratico:
ogni mattina vai al bar sotto casa e prendi un caffè, un giorno ci vai con un amico, il tuo amico ordina un tè al limone. Se dici al barista "per me il solito", il barista ti darà un caffè, se invece dici "per me lo stesso", ti darà un tè al limone (lo stesso che ha chiesto il tuo amico).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Bello, l'esempio, marco. 

Potremmo però prevedere anche:Ogni mattina vai al bar sotto casa e prendi un caffè; un giorno ci vai con un amico, che ordina un tè al limone. Se dici al barista "per me il solito", il barista ti darà un caffè, se invece dici "per me lo stesso", ti darà un tè al limone (lo stesso che ha chiesto il tuo amico). _Per avere il caffè, però, puoi anche dire: "Per me lo stesso di ieri/di sempre, ecc.".
_
Mannaggia a 'sto italiano.

Saluti cari 

GS


----------



## violadaprile

*Solito* = *abituale*, quindi ben più di due volte.
*Stesso* = *medesimo* (lo stesso palco che avevate già usato insieme, la stessa camera della volta precedente).

All'albergo dirai: "la *stessa* camera dell'altra volta" se ci sei andato in precedenza una volta o due. Dici "la *solita* camera, grazie" solo se sei un habitué e il portiere ti conosce.

Per il resto concordo con gli esempi fatti sopra.


----------



## Sempervirens

Zanza said:


> Ciao amici del forum!
> Sono attanagliato da un dubbio emerso da una diatriba avvenuta proprio oggi pomeriggio mentre ero al telefono con un mio caro amico.
> Alla base della discussione c'è il vocabolo "solito".
> C'è la possibilità di usare il suddetto aggettivo per indicare la stessa via che due persone percorrono?
> Nello specifico ho chiesto al mio interlocutore : "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete nel solito palco?" .
> Intendevo riferirmi al "medesimo" palco.
> Forse l'aggettivo "stesso" sarebbe stato più appropriato ma, essendo "solito" sinonimo anche di "stesso" ho pensato che fosse più che accettabile.
> Qualsiasi intervento costruttivo è ben accetto.
> Grazie.



Ciao! E ciao a tutti del forum! Secondo il mio punto di vista SOLITO appartiene alla sfera dei vocaboli frequentativi/ temporali. STESSO appartiene a quella dei qualificativi,o forse d'altro. Mi si passi il termine.
Così come tu lo hai usato, solito, può essere, il significato,estrapolato dalle parti in questione,ovvero da chi è a conoscenza dei fatti.E può andare,dico io.

Se è vero che solito viene da solere,allora ,al ristorante , il cliente che ordina "il solito" ,sembra a parer mio che al termine egli faccia corrispondere un piatto che egli stesso suole ordinare,o ordina con una certa frequenza.
Dicasi lo stesso per STESSO: " E per secondo prendo lo stesso di quel signore(lo stesso piatto che ha ordinato quel cliente là)".

Ma sentiamo gli altri punti di vista!


----------



## violadaprile

Non so cosa siano i vocaboli frequentativi/temporali.
Comunque, un po' di analisi grammaticale:

solito/abituale = aggettivo qualificativo
stesso/medesimo = aggettivo/pronome dimostrativo

Il punto è che per fare una analisi (grammaticale, logica o qualunque altra) devi prima capire il significato. Solo dopo sarai in grado di fare una classificazione.


----------



## Sempervirens

violadaprile said:


> Non so cosa siano i vocaboli frequentativi/temporali.



A dire il vero,ora che la riguardo mi rendo conto che la coppia frequentativi/temporali ,nelle evidenti veci di aggettivo ,ha più quel che di connotativo che non di  denotazione.


----------



## violadaprile

Sempervirens said:


> A dire il vero,ora che la riguardo mi rendo conto che la coppia frequentativi/temporali ,nelle evidenti veci di aggettivo ,ha più quel che di connotativo che non di  denotazione.


Scusa, non ho capito 
I "verbi frequentativi" esistono più in latino che in italiano, gli aggettivi direi di no.
Ma comunque non ho capito cos'hai scritto ...


----------



## Sempervirens

violadaprile said:


> Scusa, non ho capito
> I "verbi frequentativi" esistono più in latino che in italiano, gli aggettivi direi di no.
> Ma comunque non ho capito cos'hai scritto ...



Fa niente! Sarà allora evidentemente colpa mia,che ho fatto uso di parole di mia immaginazione.
A parte questo discutibile "vocaboli frequentativi/temporali", il resto del mio scritto(il primo) ti torna? Ciao!


----------



## violadaprile

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! E ciao a tutti del forum! Secondo il mio punto di vista SOLITO appartiene alla sfera dei vocaboli frequentativi/ temporali. STESSO appartiene a quella dei qualificativi,o forse d'altro. Mi si passi il termine.
> Così come tu lo hai usato, solito, può essere, il significato,estrapolato dalle parti in questione,ovvero da chi è a conoscenza dei fatti.E può andare,dico io.
> 
> Se è vero che solito viene da solere,allora ,al ristorante , il cliente che ordina "il solito" ,sembra a parer mio che al termine egli faccia corrispondere un piatto che egli stesso suole ordinare,o ordina con una certa frequenza.
> Dicasi lo stesso per STESSO: " E per secondo prendo lo stesso di quel signore(lo stesso piatto che ha ordinato quel cliente là)".
> 
> Ma sentiamo gli altri punti di vista!



Mah ... io sono una che sempre cerca di salvare il salvabile, però quello che dici mi pare un po' oscuro ...
Vediamo.
Anzitutto come ho detto, mi pare che solito sia un aggettivo qualificativo, mentre stesso è un dimostrativo. Ossia circa il contrario di quello che dici tu. Ma forse non è rilevante.

Tolto questo, mi pare che stai dicendo che "solito" significa "abituale" (solere); e "stesso" qualcosa di uguale a quello di qualcun altro? Ho capito giusto?

In questo caso concordi con quanto detto da alcuni sopra, ma dimmi se ho interpretato male


----------



## tbotw92

Salve a tutti! Allora vorrei rispondere alla domanda che ha dato vita a questo thread. La frase "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete nel solito palco?" mi fa capire solamente questo; si vuole sapere se le due persone si esibiranno sullo stesso palco di sempre. Non interpreterei mai "solito" come "medesimo". Se invece mi venisse detto "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete sullo stesso palco?" potrei pensare che si sottintenda "di sempre" e ricondurre il significato di "stesso" a quello di "solito". Ora non so se ciò sia dovuto ad un regionalismo o ad un uso particolare dei due termini che viene fatto dalle mie parti (Salento). Tuttavia rimane questa la mia interpretazione.


----------



## Sempervirens

violadaprile said:


> Mah ... io sono una che sempre cerca di salvare il salvabile, però quello che dici mi pare un po' oscuro ...
> Vediamo.
> Anzitutto come ho detto, mi pare che solito sia un aggettivo qualificativo, mentre stesso è un dimostrativo. Ossia circa il contrario di quello che dici tu. Ma forse non è rilevante.
> 
> Tolto questo, mi pare che stai dicendo che "solito" significa "abituale" (solere); e "stesso" qualcosa di uguale a quello di qualcun altro? Ho capito giusto?
> 
> In questo caso concordi con quanto detto da alcuni sopra, ma dimmi se ho interpretato male



Tutta questa elicitazione, e nemmeno un saluto corrisposto? !


----------



## violadaprile

A-rimah ...
Talmente io cerco sempre di portare le cose sul semplice, perché anche tutti i comuni mortali compresa me possano capire, che ho dimenticato una cosa elementare come i saluti ... 
Ciao Sempervirens!
E benvenuto!
(Peraltro, anch'io sono una novellina, per cui dire benvenuto a qualcuno mi fa sentire un po' presuntuosa  )

(E ciao TB)


----------



## Sempervirens

violadaprile said:


> A-rimah ...
> Talmente io cerco sempre di portare le cose sul semplice, perché anche tutti i comuni mortali compresa me possano capire, che ho dimenticato una cosa elementare come i saluti ...
> Ciao Sempervirens!
> E benvenuto!
> (Peraltro, anch'io sono una novellina, per cui dire benvenuto a qualcuno mi fa sentire un po' presuntuosa  )
> 
> (E ciao TB)



Vedo che fai concorrenza a Gorgia. 

Comunque sia, sono felice di aver contribuito a rimuovere questa tua sensazione recondita,incentivando il tuo ,infine,spontaneo atteggiamento al saluto.

Per il resto devo dire che hai colto nel segno. 
Beh,alla prossima! E ciao!


----------



## violadaprile

tbotw92 said:


> La frase "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete nel solito palco?" mi fa capire solamente questo; si vuole sapere se le due persone si esibiranno sullo stesso palco di sempre. Non interpreterei mai "solito" come "medesimo".
> Se invece mi venisse detto "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete sullo stesso palco?" potrei pensare che si sottintenda "di sempre" e ricondurre il significato di "stesso" a quello di "solito". Ora non so se ciò sia dovuto ad un regionalismo o ad un uso particolare dei due termini che viene fatto dalle mie parti (Salento). Tuttavia rimane questa la mia interpretazione.



L'interpretazione, senza voli pindarici, è stata data sopra.

a) "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete nel solito palco?" si intende nel palco di sempre.

b) Ma se Tu e Caio si sono esibiti spesso insieme, soprattutto di recente, solito e stesso, come tu stesso dici, si confondono.

Non è un regionalismo, è l'ambiguità di un'espressione che andrebbe precisata. Oppure no, la conversazione potrebbe avvenire fra due persone a perfetta conoscenza della situazione, per cui il significato è implicito e evidente.


----------



## Sempervirens

violadaprile said:


> L'interpretazione, senza voli pindarici, è stata data sopra.
> 
> a) "Ma tu e Caio vi esibirete nel solito palco?" si intende nel palco di sempre.
> 
> b) Ma se Tu e Caio si sono esibiti spesso insieme, soprattutto di recente, solito e stesso, come tu stesso dici, si confondono.
> 
> Non è un regionalismo, è l'ambiguità di un'espressione che andrebbe precisata. Oppure no, la conversazione potrebbe avvenire fra due persone a perfetta conoscenza della situazione, per cui il significato è implicito e evidente.



Cara,purtroppo i ribeccamenti non sono il mio forte. Mi sa che alla  fine ci si vada arenando nella solita spiaggia delle interpretazioni personali. Ma è anche giusto che sia così.
Difatti, guai se mancasse la possibilità materiale di esternare le proprie( e diverse) emozioni e reazioni per quanto ci sta intorno.Esemplificato con mano sul petto e piedi ben saldi al terreno,e favella attenta.
"La semplicità è bellezza"   Sì. Usando gli opportuni aggettivi connotativi tu puoi dire tutto che ti passa in mente. Se vogliamo volgere all'uso degli aggettivi denotativi,allora le cose si fanno più complicate. Abbiamo domande anche in questi frangenti? Per il resto,cioè quello attinente alla domanda originale e tue risposte,concordo.


----------

